# Tattoo's



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone got any? Discuss! I think I'll be getting one soon on my arm, but don't know what I want it to be :S


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Some members talking about their tatoos.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9256&highlight=tattoo


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

I've got 15! It's an Addiction for sure. Twin Dragons on my back, Grim Reaper on me left calf,etc.
Do your homework first & GO BIG or stay home!! :smilie_flagge17:
Some Artists do better "linework", some do better shading & colours.
Get to know the Dude before you commit the cash..


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Tattoo's what?









(Sorry...grammar nazi)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Anyone got any? Discuss! I think I'll be getting one soon on my arm, but don't know what I want it to be :S


How about a strat? Something I've never really considered myself, just doesn't appeal to me. I think some of them look cool on other people tho.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Talk about over done. Sort of like the shaved head look. I can remember when a tatt was rare, and meant something. Now its like piercings. 

CT.


----------



## martin6stringcustoms (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got 3, all of which have significant meaning to me. My sons name, the cross, and the boot of Italy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Talk about over done. Sort of like the shaved head look. I can remember when a tatt was rare, and meant something. Now its like piercings.
> 
> CT.



Thats what I keep telling the GF. There comes a point when it is overkill, IMO only. I have one that I got on my shoulder, many years ago, before there was a tatt shop on every corner.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

danbo said:


> I've got 15! It's an Addiction for sure. Twin Dragons on my back, Grim Reaper on me left calf,etc.
> Do your homework first & GO BIG or stay home!! :smilie_flagge17:
> Some Artists do better "linework", some do better shading & colours.
> Get to know the Dude before you commit the cash..


Wow lol 15



Michelle said:


> How about a strat? Something I've never really considered myself, just doesn't appeal to me. I think some of them look cool on other people tho.


I've thought about that, just need to find a good guy who knows his stuff



CocoTone said:


> Talk about over done. Sort of like the shaved head look. I can remember when a tatt was rare, and meant something. Now its like piercings.
> 
> CT.


Won't stop me from getting one!



martin6stringcustoms said:


> I've got 3, all of which have significant meaning to me. My sons name, the cross, and the boot of Italy.


nice.



> Thats what I keep telling the GF. There comes a point when it is overkill, IMO only. I have one that I got on my shoulder, many years ago, before there was a tatt shop on every corner.


People said 100 watts in my basement was overkill! didn't stop me :smile:


I'm looking into these guys. They seem good as far as I know...will have to do a little more research though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Go for it, brothersdsre


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Planning on getting something like this: 








But with a mic between the hands. To symbolize being straightedge and christian, and a music lover.

<geek alert>
I've also though of getting the decepticon and autobot symbols tattooed on either shoulder...
</geek alert>


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

I know Ian..he did 8 of mine..:smile:
Scott at Dixie/Dundas is fair too.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.tattoojohnny.com/tattoo-flash-sets.asp


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

too funny..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGfXwwscXRs


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My newest tattoo that I got in Sarasota Florida this past March. It was to cover up a crudely done tattoo from my youth.

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5905as1.jpg


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Kewl!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help danbo, I think I'm going to go with Ian.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey whats wrong with the shaved head tattoo look? I'm sensitive you know..although I have scared little old ladies...yeah I'm Bad ( smelling as the wife says):wave:

I started getting inked in Vancouver about 15 years ago which started with the Metallica star. Now both arms down to the elbow have tribal, belly has a dude flipping the horns rocking out, upper left back has a BMX er doing a superman seat grab surounded by flames which goes to a spinning star at the the base of my neck which blends into Dave Mustain rocking out on a orange V and a Mesa cab, below that I have a sweet hot sexy girl on her knees with a big sword..think Heavy Metal the movie..
Run on sentence...yes

Best advice it to keep them under a T shirt no matter how much you want to do your arms. I am an office guy and hate long shirts, ink on the arms mean long shirts for me.
It does hurt no matter what anyone says but you can take it. But make sure you eat before you go..I do a PBJ on a bagel, Did it once on a empty stomach and could not take it..not that I stopped..
Oh Yeah DON'T drink or take pain killers, your blood gets thin and ruins your tat..

Have fun and plan for more!
Bev


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Different people must have different levels of sensitivity to the "pain" of tattoos. I almost fall asleep when I get them. I have five and will likely get more when the mood hits me.

Honestly it's more annoying than painful. I have no trouble disconecting the discomfort.

I got one at Kreative Kaos in Brantford, one at Vivid Tattoos in Cambridge, one at Alien Fine Arts in Niagara Falls, one from a parlour in Bordeux France and one from a now defunct parlour in Brantford.

I don't regret a single one of them.

I do agree with the "keep it under the T-shirt" guideline. I also work in an office and travel to customer locations all over the world. Tatts that are easily concealed make sense in my life.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0W_4LIJJFxM

 Back in college in '87 one of my roommates got herself a tatt, it was a blue unicorn/Pegasus on the ankle deal. The "artist" that did the work, tattooed his signature under it...


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Is it really painful? Why do people say not to get it on an empty stomach?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Depends where you get it, my back and arms were great..fell asleep or went to la la land for a while. Actualy they redid some lines and the color to blend in all the differnt tats, 3.5 hours in total, had a snooze for over half of it.
Arms were a breeze..

My stomach was a different story, hurt like hell and the next day my entire body was sore from tensing up.
Upper chest was a bit spicey but managable..

If you like Kittens you can handle it..

Bev


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Bevo said:


> If you like Kittens you can handle it..


LOL! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Where you get it is the key. Thin skin is bad from what my brother said of his. His shoulder blades were the worst for him.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Where you get it is the key. Thin skin is bad from what my brother said of his. His shoulder blades were the worst for him.


Well I plan on getting it on the underside of my arm (between the elbow and wrist...) 

I think it'll hurt


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got one that says Swan




until I get excited and then it says Saskatchewan

















Sorry, old and corny (consider the source).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:

Good one!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I don't regret a single one of them.
> 
> I do agree with the "keep it under the T-shirt" guideline. I also work in an office and travel to customer locations all over the world. Tatts that are easily concealed make sense in my life.


I agree with this advice. I got a tattoo on my forearm when I was much, much younger. I dont mind it that much, but if I had it to do over again, I'd have got it on my upper arm instead.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Im 21 and see my friends getting them and all I can do is laugh. Im sorry but a tatto is something I would never EVER get unless I was really really commited. I would get the design i wanted as one of those 2 week tattoos and see if I still like it then.. 

I read somewhere that 1% of young people like there tattos ten years later.

Tattoo removal ... now thats something I can get into.. huge bucks these days lol


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Some folks love snakes..some fear 'em.
It's totally your decision, alone, to get a tat or not.
Go with your intuition.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

wnpgguy said:


> Im 21 and see my friends getting them and all I can do is laugh. Im sorry but a tatto is something I would never EVER get unless I was really really commited. I would get the design i wanted as one of those 2 week tattoos and see if I still like it then..
> 
> I read somewhere that 1% of young people like there tattos ten years later.
> 
> Tattoo removal ... now thats something I can get into.. huge bucks these days lol


Yes, young people don't always think things through. What seems like a good idea now might not appear so great 10 years down the road.

I think getting a tattoo simply because it's the fashionable thing to do is going at it the wrong way. Some members here have tattoos of guitars, and I think those are great. It's meaningful to them and playing music is often a life long thing. Its a huge part of who they are, it's even a profession for some of them.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Yes, young people don't always think things through. What seems like a good idea now might not appear so great 10 years down the road.


 Wait, where did talk of marriage enter this thread?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Wait, where did talk of marriage enter this thread?


I was talking about tattoos. 

Just think of all the misguided guys who had 'New Kids on the Block' tattooed somewhere on their body because they thought women would dig it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

marriage is much the same...


LOL I know. There was a greater nobility 40 years ago to body art because of the permanence of it. A youth today with disposable cell phones and disposable laptops and disposable toasters and disposable microwave ovens and the list goes on really does not grow up in an environment of permanence. 40 years ago if a company had a staff turnover of 1200% per month they'd panic but today that has become quite common. And with the idea that these works are removable at a later date even this art has become disposable.


However, as I say to my son "son, when you can fool a tattoo artist into believing you are over 18 is when you can have a real tattoo". Hehe my way of ensuring at the least he is giving it some honest thought long before my baby faced son ever makes it to even trying to get one


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is the starting point to some forearm tattoos... eventually to lead to a sleeve. I also thought people here may like the fact that it was based around a guitar.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

Hey darreneedens were did you get that done. looks fantastic. i like the idea.

i got mine done at Perfect Image by Chris... does damn fine work. real stand up guy.


----------

